# My car of the day. Lexus RC 300h sport coupe



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not on sale untill 2015, it's powered by a 5.0 litre V8 engine and it's to compete with the BMW 4 series coupe and it will make it's debut at the Geneva motor show.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

looks lovely !! Dat Grille !!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That is stunning


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That is nice.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> That is stunning


Oh yes, very stunning, should prove a good challenger to BMW 4 coupe


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Really don't like the front of it.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

front grille is horrific.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I didn't want to pipe up before anybody else but sorry...I don't like it...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the idea behind it, but i suspect that grille would cause some of us nightmares trying to keep it clean. Not for me but very very nice all the same.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

That is very smart!


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

That grill really doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

We are really looking forward to this, will be available as the RC with 2.5litre 4 cyl hybrid and also RC F-Sport with more aggressive styling, the one we are most looking forward to however is the RC-F that will be powered by a new V8 engine, which by all accounts sounds amazing, some prototypes have already been spied on the nurburgring. There are apparently only 10 RCF models coming to the UK at the very end of this year, but that is still to be confirmed along with the possibility of a new engine ( 2.0litre turbo ) that will also be available in the new NX ( evoque size )


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Skodaw said:


> We are really looking forward to this, will be available as the RC with 2.5litre 4 cyl hybrid and also RC F-Sport with more aggressive styling, the one we are most looking forward to however is the RC-F that will be powered by a new V8 engine, which by all accounts sounds amazing, some prototypes have already been spied on the nurburgring. There are apparently only 10 RCF models coming to the UK at the very end of this year, but that is still to be confirmed along with the possibility of a new engine ( 2.0litre turbo ) that will also be available in the new NX ( evoque size )


What colour would you go for? Bet you feel like a kid in a Candy store


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Not too keen on the front but the back end looks bad ass.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks a beast:thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

like this alot


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

There are 2 models coming to the UK. The RC300h hybrid with a 2.5 four cylinder mated to an electric engine and a E-CVT gearbox. Looking at about 220hp from that and combined 55mpg.

There's also going to be the RC200t. Itll have approximately 235hp, not sure on this one. It may or may not get tuned up. Its got about 350nm of torque from very low down in the rev range and should compete against the BMW 428i. Itll have a 6 speed auto box.

Other markets will get a full fat RC350 with 314hp and 375nm of torque with an 8 speed auto.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Gorgeous car, crap wheels.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Gorgeous car, crap wheels.


My friend, once you see them in person you will be amazed. The pictures dont do them justice, the wheels have a real POP to them, very nicely crafted.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> My friend, once you see them in person you will be amazed. The pictures dont do them justice, the wheels have a real POP to them, very nicely crafted.


A set of these is what I'd call good looking


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Needs a bigger grill i think.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> Needs a bigger grill i think.


If it isn't big enough to puree small children it's not worth having


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> A set of these is what I'd call good looking


one word - ghetto


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Really like it but will it be BMW 4 series price starting around £30k ??
Either this or the Mustang for me :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> If it isn't big enough to puree small children it's not worth having


:lol:. It looks like a giant cheese grater on the front.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

silverblack said:


> Really like it but will it be BMW 4 series price starting around £30k ??
> Either this or the Mustang for me :thumb:


The short answer is no. Like for like, spec for spec, it should be cheaper than the 4 series. But Lexus don't do poverty packs like BMW, Audi, Mercedes etc...

It will come with a lot of standard equipment that are pricey options on the other vehicles.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverblack said:


> Really like it but will it be BMW 4 series price starting around £30k ??
> Either this or the Mustang for me :thumb:


Uh no, not even close. It competes with an m4, not a 418i or whatever poverty spec 4 series. About double what you mentioned I think is the rumor.

The rcf that is, don't think the rc300h is a huge amount less (i think that's the rc f pictured and described in this thread, not the rc300)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

silverblack said:


> Really like it but will it be BMW 4 series price starting around £30k ??
> Either this or the Mustang for me :thumb:


You won't get much 4 series for £30k. A very basic spec 320i SE.

The 328i starts at £34,500 and if you want 6 cylinders, you are over £41k before any options.

I seen a convertible in the dealer during the week for £53k.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

*edit* On reflection, not my cup of tea in white, but i like the blue model on the next page:thumb:


----------



## StreetShotz (May 23, 2014)

Prefer the BMW to the Lexus. 
The IS-F was made to compete with the M series but did not really do to well. BMW has so much R&D behind the M series they are hard to better.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

5 litre? How many gallons to the mile does that do?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Not bad apart from the Braun shaver grill


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

StreetShotz said:


> Prefer the BMW to the Lexus.
> The IS-F was made to compete with the M series but did not really do to well. BMW has so much R&D behind the M series they are hard to better.


Mmm and the rc f was to one up the m4.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Uh no, not even close. It competes with an m4, not a 418i or whatever poverty spec 4 series. About double what you mentioned I think is the rumor.
> 
> The rcf that is, don't think the rc300h is a huge amount less (i think that's the rc f pictured and described in this thread, not the rc300)


The one that is pictured is an RC F-SPORT. Its not the full fledged RC-F. Its like BMW M Sport. No engine upgrades but a body kit and the likes.

The RC-F will have a 5 litre V8 running on the standard ottoman cycle but when its around town, itll switch to the Atkinson cycle which provides better fuel efficiency. The IS-F did about 24mpg. Expect the RC-F to do about 28-30mpg combined.

The RC-F :

































The RC F-SPORT :

























Notice that the RC-F has the quad exhausts and a wider body with unique wheels, a bonnet bulge to accomodate the V8, flanks behind the front wheels, larger front intakes and a carbon fibre roof. The RC F-SPORT will be the equivalent of BMW's M-Sport and Audi's S-Line and has two exhausts at the rear.

It has also been confirmed by Lexus UK that the RC200t and RC300h will debut in the UK.

And a little link of the RC-F clearing its throat so to speak - 




Lets see BMW's M4 have a crack at that sound? The RC-F is also more powerful, it has about 460hp!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok ok, then it's not a thread about either, it's just wrong 

Even has a 350 in the op picture


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That is really nice in blue. 

Not 100% on the grill, but I could live with it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i must admit, the blue model looks really nice.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Mustang it is then :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice to see this thread revived again. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Nice to see this thread revived again. :thumb:


Here Soulboy68, have a thanks.

Good to see you are making an effort to drum up car conversation.

I kind of like your threads.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Here Soulboy68, have a thanks.
> 
> Good to see you are making an effort to drum up car conversation.
> 
> I kind of like your threads.


Cheers KERR, I appreciate your views on the various posts also and that your a regular contribution to these threads. I do enjoy posting these various cars on a regular basis and I would like to keep people involved in the latest car news, who knows it may encourage somebody to buy one if they like a particular car and have deep pockets. Back to this Lexus I think it could give it's German rivals a run for their money as it's got something different and a bit of personality about it. That's why I enjoy posting these threads as they sometimes divide opinions also. All good stuff for us car and detailing lovers out there. A shame that my classic car of the week thread is not as popular, maybe I am to old and there are too many youngsters on here to remember any of those classics I post to really appreciate how good they once were.


----------

